# LMAO!



## asdsdf (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, I made a fly-like trap, where the flies would be attracted to some catfish bait. (Really stinky stuff. REALLY gross, liver and cheese, with some rotten smell.) The trap would be to have a container over it, so that the flies would fly inside but couldn't get out. But today, when I checked out my trap, a cat or something had eaten it!!! The bowl was licked clean and almost all of the food gone. (It has to be cat, since I see their dropping in my backyard's sand, and no other animals around that can climb over the fence.

So, any ideas of a better one?


----------



## Precious (Sep 22, 2007)

Gag. Pupae are cheap and easy. I get my house flies from Spider Pharm and my blue bottles as larvae from Grubco. The larvae is cool because the mantids can eat both larvae and fly and because you can drag out the life cycle even longer in the fridge for fresh flies all the time! But, to catch them wild I put an open can of sardines in one of those big bug tents. I leave the side zipper open and they come in and I zip it. I catch a bazillion in the summer but there are days that the flies are just not there at all. If there are flies out, I catch more than enough in just a few minutes. Oh, my Rotweiller keeps the cats away. :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

I have an idea for you (when it's summer again). Put your mantises in the tent too! Then, you won't even have to bring the flies inside. 8)


----------



## Mantida (Sep 23, 2007)

But if the cat came back again the mantids would be in trouble. :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 23, 2007)

It's kinda gross, since the cat leaves all this poop on the ground and the sand. Pretty gross. But in a way, it's.... helping.... :lol: 

(Problem is, why would I want my mantids to eat....yknow....)


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 23, 2007)

Precious,

Have to ask.........is that your picture?

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## Precious (Sep 24, 2007)

If you are speaking of my avatar, the anwer is no. That is a zombie named Karen Cooper from George Romero's "Night of the Living Dead" which is absolutely the best fillm ever made. It opened the door to future horror films, it was low budget but brilliantly directed and shot. Also, there is a time in the movie that a black man is locked in the house with a white woman trying to ward off the zombies. That was very daring even in 1968. It's cult classic that is near and dear to my heart and the proudest film in my horror collection.

Me, a zombie...I'm disappointed in you Nick.

My pic is posted in the pictures of us. I can't see your pics because they are red xs. :wink:

Cheers,

C.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

If you hung that trap on something like a clothesline, would that keep the cat out?


----------

